# Anyone in UAE?



## omardxb (Jan 13, 2008)

Just wondering, are there any fellow members from the United Arab Emirates? Or even the middle east for that matter?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 13, 2008)

Have a look round for Sultan AlZaabi  who's in UAE. I'm over in Riyadh. Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 13, 2008)

I plan on going to Dubai at the end of the year, can not wait!


----------



## omardxb (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Chris! 

Tat: Hope you will like this city when you visit it


----------

